

Bitinstant - 46% of Paid Bitcoin Orders Never Received - downandout
http://bitinstantscam.com/index.php

======
VonIgelfeld
There's a community on G+ trying to build a lawsuit against them:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/11217726431190994048...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/112177264311909940483).
If you're having a problem that might be a good place to go.

